# Reaction count



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Huh. I just accidentally moused over my avatar, and noticed that my "reaction score" hadn't gone up much even though I got a bunch of those this week. I checked my "reactions received" page and sure enough the numbers are different.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

The count and the score are quite often different numbers. Like mine…2470 vs 2510.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Doesn't seem like that's by design. Can you please make a bug report, Mike? My numeracy OCD won't let this go now, lol.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It is by design and not a bug. Some reactions add to your score and others don't. If we did negative reactions, your score would actually decline.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

In your case if you subtract the wow, sad & angry zero point reactions from your 1410 you get the 1397 but I've even seen that not be perfect because I believe there's an algorithm in there that prevents the same members artificially inflating each others' scores in a short amount of time.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

OK. I promise not to look at my numbers again.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bump just to get a post, so I can look at my reaction numbers. I'll confess, I never even knew they were counted.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

This approach seems misguided, at least for TCF. Any Sad or Angry reactions I've received were from people being sad or angry _with_ me, not _at_ me. But not being able to do anything else about this, I've modified my own behavior now: I no longer click on the Sad or Angry reactions.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Don't make the mistake of thinking that your reaction score is in any way a reflection of your self worth.

And they aren't negative points. They don't take away from your total.

Don't give reaction scores, be it your own or those of others in comparison to you, more thought or value than they deserve.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Not what I'm trying to say Mike. I want to give others support when I agree with them or appreciate their posts, including when they post sad or angry news, and I believe the underlying assumption about those two reactions is misguided (at least on TCF).


----------

